# Valerie Kate - Mother's Day Baby!



## JennyLynn512

Well, Valerie arrived earlier than expected! I was scheduled for a c-section on Wednesday the 14th, but she had other plans! :) She was born on May 11, weighing 8 lbs. 6 oz. and was 21 1/2 inches long. Here's the details of what happened: 

Saturday night I went to bed around 11pm with bad pains and exhaustion. DH came to bed later and when he did, I got woken up to notice that my cramps/pains were still there. I rolled over to the other side, got comfortable, and fell back to sleep. Around 3am I felt this incredible sensation to use the restroom so I went. As I wiped, my toilet paper was filled with blood and I began to freak out, yelling for DH to come here. I was having intense pains coming and going and with the blood, I knew something wasn't right. So I called the doctor and they had me come on in to Labor and Delivery. We got there around 4am. 

When I got there, they hooked me up to the monitor and noticed that I was having contractions 5-6 minutes apart. I was only 1 cm dilated still, so they just thought they'd watch me for a little bit. By 6am she came back in to check me and noticed my contractions were coming 2-3 minutes apart and I had dilated to 2 cm. So she let the doctor know; he came in and said, "Well, let's go ahead and do the c-section today." He said it with such ease and simplicity, I was like; ok when will we do it. He says, Here within the next hour. Suddenly it hit me...I was going to have this little girl today.

Three nurses came in and began prepping me for surgery. The IV, shaving, paperwork, and all that jazz. Eventually the wonderful epidural guy came in and I felt myself began to panic. But let me explain something, I can full-heartedly say that my IV in my arm hurt worse then the epidural!! Once that was in, I was in heaven and was waiting to start the surgery. Went in about 8:15 and our little girl came into the world at 8:29am. It was simply amazing and I didn't mind having the c-section at all. I have been recooperating and doing well. It has been painful and hard, but they sent me home today (Tuesday) because I've been doing so well. HOpefully it continues.

Valerie has been perfect. Since I am breastfeeding and all I have is cholostrome, they weren't supplmenting forumula or anything....she wasn't gaining weight. They said this is typical for a breastfed baby. She dropped though from 8lbs 6 oz. to 7 lbs. 10 oz. Because of this we started supplementing forumla along with the breastfeeding and we go to the doctor tomorrow to make sure her weight has increased or steadied out. I know this is normal like they all said, but of course I was worried she wasn't gaining weight. Other than that, she's healthy, petite, and quite perfect. Here are some pics; 

https://i30.tinypic.com/x22yi8.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/1588ps1.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/e17rzn.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2nu67it.jpg


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats! She is gorgeous!!!!! Glad to hear you are doing good, and if u have any q's feel free to pm me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

she is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Holldoll

She is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## kookie

aawww shes beautiful


----------



## luckyme225

congrats on your little girl :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Gorgeous xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she's beautiful.


----------



## cheeky_carrie

she is gorgeous, and a beautiful name, well done :D

and you look fab aswell love the last pic xx

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/c_jane24/Girl.gif


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations hunni shes lovely!!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

congratulations. shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats on your absolutely Beautiful baby girl. :hug:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! :happydance:

She is beautiful!


----------



## supernurse

Awh, she's gorgeous, Congratulations to the both of you. xx


----------



## Linzi

She's such a cutie :) Congrats

xxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations to u all, she looks absolutely adorable xx


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations, what a cutie xx


----------



## Jem

Ahh she's lovely, congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhhhhh lovely pics she really cute congrats to you both


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is beautiful xx


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations, she's really beautiful!


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

she is so beautiful! congrats!!


----------



## sonny

She is absolutely lovely and i love her name!!
Welldone and make sure you keep resting up xx :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations!

She's beautiful and I'm glad you're both doing ok...xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations :) She's gorgeous, and glad your ok :D


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love, I am so happy for you!!! She is just as lovely as can be!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Deise

Jenny, shes gorgeous!


----------



## missjess

Nice story! She's gorgeous, congrats! x


----------



## elles28

She is sooo adorable & you look fantastic congrats :happydance:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Thank you everyone for the congrats and kind words! I am just smitten with this little girl and still can't believe she is out of the womb and here with us! :)


----------



## Blob

She is soooo gorgeous, congratualtions!! You must be so amazingly happy!!


----------



## babe2ooo

aww lovely


----------



## NeyNey

She is stunning! Congratulations


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!!


----------



## seattlemama

Congrats Jennylynn! She is beautiful!


----------



## clairebear

how did i miss this thread she is gorgeous hun congraulations xx


----------



## coz

:happydance: congrats hun xxxx


----------



## loubieloulou

congratulations on ur daughter the photos are lovely xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww, he is beautiful


----------



## miel

gorgeous:) congratulation!


----------



## susiewusie

congrats xox


----------



## genkigemini

She is so beautiful! Well done!


----------

